# AARP offering 10% discount for Fire and PW thru Amazon



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just received email from AARP offering 10% discount for Fire's and Kindles. Must be member, and aftersigning into your account there is a clip coupon tab and purchase is thru Amazon. Offer valid for up to 2 items.

Link to offer page:

http://discounts.aarp.org/offer/index/offerid/319467/?cmp=NLC-KINDLE-MBT-ADCD-120312&cmp=NLC-MBR-120312-MBRTRIGR


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, poop.  I have yet to use an AARP discount and this would have been perfect.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Bummer! Too late for me, too. So far, I haven't seen that email from AARP, but I've already bought my Fire 8.9 (and love it, BTW).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally a good reason to join AARP.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This is still available. The offer is good for 2 items, but they must be ordered at the same time.


----------



## DAWN71753 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info..I had no idea, and every little bit helps.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My mom's man-friend-lovey person told me that he ALMOST went in on one with his discount.  But, decided that he already had two other tablets and a Nook...  

Just wanted to rub it in my face.


----------

